# I just couldn't say "no"!



## alongman (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the new girl! China Doll is a LeeLand Chile granddaughter out of a Captains Showman daughter. We are pretty excited to see this cross on our Grassmere's stallion. She should mature at 37 1/2". Comment away! I want to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! is she ASPC AMHR?


----------



## alongman (Oct 7, 2007)

She is ASPC/PtHA, but her dam is being hardshipped as we speak - hopefully, with the help of the AMHR office and some late paperwork fees, she will be AMHR before she is three. Otherwise, hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 7, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]WOW[/SIZE] she is a looker


----------



## Russ (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW.....she is very nice and a beauty! :aktion033:


----------



## vvf (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow!! She is gorgeous!! :aktion033:


----------



## Mona (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your new filly!


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2007)

I just feel compelled to tell you, she would look so much better in Virginia. Spotsylvania, to be exact. Really. I swear!!!!


----------



## alongman (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Jill - I'll remember that if I have another CRAZY day and decide to sell.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 7, 2007)

Where did you get her from? I know the Royal Pony Farm does allot with LeeLand Chile. She has the Royal Pony look to her.

Beautiful Girl !!!


----------



## alongman (Oct 7, 2007)

I got her from this wonderful farm in Southern Minnesota. She does resemble the Royal ponies and their lines - I have always loved the line.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

CONGRATS on your new addition...she is gorgeous!!



: :aktion033:

<making mental note that when Adam is in the NW, take him horse shopping, so if he gets another urge not to say "no", he'll buy ME a new horse....LMAO! :bgrin



: >


----------



## alongman (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll shop - you write the check!


----------



## Fanch (Oct 7, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Adam, Congrats!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 7, 2007)

alongman said:


> I'll shop - you write the check!



Hahahahahaha!!! Can you say BOINK?!?!?! :new_rofl:


----------



## Rachel (Oct 8, 2007)

She is so pretty Adam! I think she'll have some beautiful babies with that handsome stud of yours!



:


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 8, 2007)

*Wow just stunning!!I really like the way she holds herself. *


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 8, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats,

i love her markings and color. she is very pretty


----------



## alongman (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! I do appreciate it. Can anyone tell me more about her dam's line? I'm trying to do more homework, but additional information is always appreciated.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 8, 2007)

quite lovely, congrats!!


----------



## tnovak (Oct 9, 2007)

Gorgeous! I LOVE that color!!!!!


----------



## BanditGal (Oct 9, 2007)

She's beautiful. I love her color!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautifully put together girl! I would enjoy seeing how she matures!

MA


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 9, 2007)

I really like her Adam...... if I didnt have to sell some I would jump ahead of Jill in the Virginia line!

Lyn


----------



## alongman (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys.... I appreciate all the positive comments. I hope she matures into exactly what we are looking for.


----------



## hairicane (Oct 9, 2007)

She is a lovely filly. I can already visualize being in a cart behind her :lol:




:


----------



## Chariot Ron (Oct 12, 2007)

: Beautiful Girl, Adam. She would look great in Arkansas as well. Thanks for all your help at Nationals. :saludando:

Ron Hayes


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## alongman (Oct 13, 2007)

Josie1 said:


> : Beautiful Girl, Adam. She would look great in Arkansas as well. Thanks for all your help at Nationals. :saludando:
> 
> Ron Hayes


No problem Ron! Congratuations to you as well!


----------



## joylee123 (Nov 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Breathtaking!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Manyspots (Nov 11, 2007)

A real beauty, Adam. Enjoy her! Lavonne


----------

